# Fichiers .ows et Qgis sur Mac



## UsagesNum (8 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Qgis sur 5 Machines (Imac et MacBook Pro)

Nous utilisons Géobourgogne (http://www.geobourgogne.fr/accueil) qui génère des fichiers .ows (Web Studio Project)

Comment les exploitent-on sur un Mac ?

merci


----------



## Locke (8 Juin 2015)

Déjà, commence par installer les logiciels appropriés.

A priori il y a le Visualiseur en ligne pour le 1er... http://www.geobourgogne.fr/accueil

Pour le second, il faut installer le logiciel proprement dit... http://www.qgis.org/en/site/index.html ...plus des plugins comme 
Matplotlib... http://www.kyngchaos.com/software/python ...et GDAL 1.11 Complete... http://www.kyngchaos.com/software/frameworks

Pour le reste, je ne suis pas un adepte de ce type de logiciels ou fichiers.


----------



## UsagesNum (9 Juin 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, commence par installer les logiciels appropriés.
> 
> A priori il y a le Visualiseur en ligne pour le 1er... http://www.geobourgogne.fr/accueil
> 
> ...




Tout est installé depuis 1à jours.

Toutes mes machines sont op


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2015)

Quel est le rapport avec Linux ?


----------



## UsagesNum (9 Juin 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec Linux ?




Avec Linux aucun, mais QGis est Open-source, donc je ne suis pas dans le bon topic c'est ça ?


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2015)

Je ne sais pas trop...


----------

